# Vitamin D



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Is there anyone who gives there dogs Vitamin D3? I really don't mean in combination with anything else such as a multi vitamin for dogs or Nupro or such as that, I strictly mean Vitamin D3. If so, what is the dosing amount you give for age/weight? Thanks. My vet recommends 300IU per 25lbs once daily of liquid Vitamin D3. I would think for chis that would be 100IU or less and a liquid Vitamin D3 I found at GNC that is literally 1 drop per day. Please advise what any of you do.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hmm.. I haven't heard of giving dogs Vitamin D before! What does your vet say it is needed for?


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

My vet says it strengthens their immune system. He says their body fights off bacteria or maybe bacteria doesn't have a place to attach to (I can't remember which way he said it). But it was something about fighting off bacteria better/better immune system.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Nope sorry. I've never heard of Vitamin D3 being given to a dog. Toby gets Nupro and salmon oil. Let me know what you find out about it, though.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

You can get natural vitamin D through fish. I'm not sure if the oil does the same though.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i think you can get Vit D thru the sunlight being outside. My doctor has prescribed me to take vit D. i'm on a high dosage a few times a week. she did a blood test and my Vit D level was low. 
so, it would make sense that it would be good for dogs too especially if they are indoor dogs ...


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Elaine, I love your siggy! Yes, my mom also has to take doses of Vit D because hers is low. You are right--you do get Vit D from the sun, but my vet specifically believes it should be given to dogs also. I know vitamins/supplements are discussed on this forum, but I can't remember which ones or how they are administered. I know what my vet prescribed I just wanted to know what and if others on here also gave Vit D to their dogs. I can do a search and I will I just thought this would give a place for answers in one spot.


----------

